# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجلو دخولكم بقرائة دعاء النور واهدائه الى الزهراء ع

## أموله

سجلو دخولكم بقرائة دعاء النور واهدائه الى مولاتنا الزهراء ع 

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 


بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين 



اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام



\
دمتمـ بخير

----------


## اول دمعة

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين  ... 





اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## أموله

بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين 




اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام

||
بوركتي خيتو اول دمعه وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## hard to get

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 


بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين 




 اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## أموله

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين 




اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## اول دمعة

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 

بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 





اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى سيدتي و مولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ...

----------


## أموله

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 


بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 





اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى سيدتي و مولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور، بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 





اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى سيدتي و مولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 




بســم الله النور، بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 





*واهدي ثواب هذا الدعاء العظيم الى سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام*

----------


## آنسة دراقة

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## آهات حنونه

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## أموله

كل الشكر لجميع من آنـأإر صفحتي ,, 

انرتم موضوعي فأإهلا وسهلا }~


بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## إستبرق

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 





اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



**بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين* 




*اهدي ثواب الدعاء الى مولاتي الزهراء عليها السلامـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 



بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 
بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور،
 بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي 
هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور
 الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور
 على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، 
بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي
 هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء 
والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا 
محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 

بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## آهات حنونه

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 

بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسمِ الله الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ 


بســم الله النور،بـســم الله نور النور، بســم الله نور على نور، بسـم الله الذي هو مدبّر الأمور، بسـم الله الذي خلق النور من النور، الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور، وأنزل النور على الطُور، في كتاب مَسطور في رَقٍّ منشور، بَقَدر مقدور، على نبيٍّ مَحبُور، الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشهور، وعلى السَّرَّاء والضَّرَّاء مشكور، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------

